# New Groomer❤️



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

I decided to try a new groomer today. I had seen a picture of a friend's standard poodle and decided to try her groomer. I am so glad I did. They did a much better job of trimming Raffi's feet and between his pads. They really listened to how I wanted the trim around his eyes. As soon as I handed Raffi to her she immediately said "Oh he still has his puppy coat." She also had photos of other Havanese she had groomed. But the best thing of all was that Raffi felt comfortable and not nervous like he had before. I think I found a keeper.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He looks adorable!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Now that is a puppy cut. One of the best I have seen. He looks beautiful. Not to short not to long, just right. Did she use scissors Diane?


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Love the cut. Your groomer is a keeper. I'm having a hard time finding one that will use scissors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks darling! If Raffi also likes her and feels comfortable there, she's a keeper!!!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Perfection....a happy puppy, a happy Mom and a wonderful puppy cut. She looks darling.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Love his new do, adorable!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Now that is a puppy cut. One of the best I have seen. He looks beautiful. Not to short not to long, just right. Did she use scissors Diane?


Yes she used scissors. She only trimmed his feet, a bit on his belly, and face around the eyes and up. She used the scissors to blend in the hair just above his eyes with the hair on the top of his head. The last place gave him bangs and they were hard to keep looking good when I gave him a bath. This looks more like a puppy before the hair gets long over the eyes. I'm not trimming his body until I have to.

Of course he got in dew this morning and then ran in the dirt requiring a foot bath.:frusty:


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

krandall said:


> He looks darling! If Raffi also likes her and feels comfortable there, she's a keeper!!!


You are so right. His being comfortable is so important. It will be nice to not have to worry about him.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Raffi looks adorable!!! He looks so soft and fluffy. The groomer is a definite keeper! 😊


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a total doll! Keep that groomer!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Raffi looks quite handsome!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

She did a great job


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Raffi looks fantastic!!! It's such a relief when you can find a groomer that you feel good about and does a great job!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Cutest cut ever! It's perfect! Raffi is beyond adorable!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

He looks so cute!!! Don't you LOVE it when someone listens. Keep that groomer. That is why I took Tucker to the same groomer who did my previous dogs. She listens and is very good and she will use scissors, leave the eyelashes alone and she doesn't buzz cut them. Congrats on finding a good one.


----------



## pxdavalos (Mar 23, 2016)

He looks so handsome! Great job!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

What a great cut! That's how I would like to keep Bodie once he's old enough to need a groomer. I assume "blowing their coat" means shedding their winter undercoat?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Blowing their coat is when they lose their puppy coat and the adult coat comes in. They don't have an undercoat that sheds throughout the year, which is why they are considered non-shedding.


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> Blowing their coat is when they lose their puppy coat and the adult coat comes in. They don't have an undercoat that sheds throughout the year, which is why they are considered non-shedding.


Oh, I see. Thanks for explaining that to me. What age does that usually happen?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

If I remember correctly, Molly was about 10-11 months old when she started blowing coat. I noticed a dramatic increase in matting as well as more hair in the comb while I was grooming her. It lasted several months. I kept her in a puppy cut to make it easier on both of us.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Raffi looks beautiful! What a great job!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> If I remember correctly, Molly was about 10-11 months old when she started blowing coat. I noticed a dramatic increase in matting as well as more hair in the comb while I was grooming her. It lasted several months. I kept her in a puppy cut to make it easier on both of us.


Ok, thanks! :smile2:


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

So cute i love his new look. Such a handsome boy


----------

